# Vertigo Pipe Lighters



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

So... I am hoping I didn't get something on par with the Nibo Pipe Lighter that I have seen people review poorly. I went to my local B&M that carries Xikar and Coronas to pick up a new lighter. They were both sold out but the tobacconist pointed out the Vertigo. It looks identical to the Xikar Pipeline, tamper and all. I was hesitant at first and I explained to him that I really wanted the Xikar or Old Boy due to the warranties that they come with. He gave me his personal lifetime guarantee. He said if it breaks he will give me a new one off the shelf. So I picked it up for $26. What do you guys think? Has anyone ever used one that can give a quick review?

Amazon.com: Vertigo Briar Flint Pipe Lighter Chrome Velour: Health & Personal Care

I am pretty sure he will let me exchange it for a Pipeline when he gets them back in stock if you guys think this is a bad deal.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been wondering about these, let us know how it does!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Never tried one but I do have that style of lighter but by a different maker. I am not sure what the differences would be. Heck they all are probably made in China anyway. Mine is nice but it was sold to me as is with no warrantee. If you get a warantee with yours then you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a different style lotus for a while that I liked for only $15. I seemed to have lost that thing. SUcks


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I think that the shop owner is the most important part of the purchase; and that you did well.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like smokingpipes.com just listed these lighters today as well. I have smoked probably 3 bowls with my new lighter and so far so good. I have not used the Xikar or Old Boy yet but I am really liking the vertigo. For $30 i figured I could take a chance. I will revive this thread at the end of February and give you guys the lowdown after a month.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet. Just the excuse I need to make an order. :doh:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I had an Old Boy knockoff made by Nibo. Broke within a week of my owning it. I hope these Vertigos turn out to be better made, economical alternatives, and I may pick one up. I liked the Nibo till it broke, but that didn't take long.

The Xikar pipelines are the same concept, but my GOD they are ugly with those square plastic pieces on them!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^Landis, my NIBO was a POS as well. The Jobon I have has actually been pretty good, and only cost $11. I just love the style of these flip top old timey ones though.


----------



## western_seraph (Dec 5, 2010)

I was just going to ask about these lighters on here too. Strange.

I can not tell from the smokingpipes page if they have a tamper/knife included. Could you tell me if it has one? I travel a lot and that was one big point of the Xikar/Old Boy that I wouldn't always have to remember the tools. I thought I would try it for $25 too I would assume if Lotus made it that it would be ok. I do like the color options also. Seems like buylighters.com also has them for $25 and with a red that is pretty nice.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes it does have the tool. It seems longer than the Xikar tool but shorter than the Old Boy. So far I have no complaints with it either. The flame has been at a consistent height and does not go down when fuel is low. Haven't attempted to re-fuel yet. I will keep you updated the longer I own it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Jesse, are you still using this lighter and how is it holding up? I ordered one today from smoking pipes.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder this as well. My xikar exodus is badass for cigars but im gonna burn my fingers off if i keep trying to light pipes with it


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine was horrible. Just my thoughts. Inconsistent flame, terrible fuel life. Gave it away.

Now I use my zippo


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine also has an inconsistent flame. It's an Okay lighter, but not great. When I lose it or break it I'll get an official Old Boy.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I had a Nibo old boy copy, amazingly it worked very well for 4 years and then fell apart, was getting a bit dangerous towards the end though, when the fuel got a little low, it went into blow torch mode - 12 inch flame - fun. I think my next lighter will be the Xikar or real Corona.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I was thinking about reviving this thread. I actually am very pleased with this lighter. It wasn't very expensive and it I feel I made a great purchase. The flame is consistent until the fuel is close to empty. When it is almost out of fuel the flame will grow very big. That is just my queue to purge and refill. I also found that the stock flint is horrible, but for 2 dollars you can buy a 5 pack of IM Corona flints. With new flints it transforms the lighter into one you can count on to light on the first attempt 99.9% of the time. Overall for the price I paid I am very impressed.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks. Most inconsistent flames can be fixed by purging the lighter, so I'm glad this has worked out for you.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Jivey said:


> I also found that the stock flint is horrible, but for 2 dollars you can buy a 5 pack of IM Corona flints.


Are the Corona flints the same as zippo flints?


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

If you decide to go with the Xikar, this is the best price I have seen on them. Amazon.com: Xikar Pipeline Black Lighter: Home & Garden
The reviews aren't the best but I liked mine while I had it. I traded it to Charlie because I could hardly bring myself to leave the house with a lighter I had paid about $60 for. I just use my zippo now and am quite satisfied with it.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure. The IM Corona flints are just what my B&M had on hand. They are made of a different substance than the stock one. The stock flint was more of a silver while the Corona ones have a yellow tint to them.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

KBibbs said:


> If you decide to go with the Xikar, this is the best price I have seen on them. Amazon.com: Xikar Pipeline Black Lighter: Home & Garden
> The reviews aren't the best but I liked mine while I had it. I traded it to Charlie because I could hardly bring myself to leave the house with a lighter I had paid about $60 for. I just use my zippo now and am quite satisfied with it.


Wow great price on the Xikar. If you jump on that deal you wouldn't need a Vertigo anyways.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Corona flints and zippo flints are the same. I have both on hand and they are identical.


----------

